# March 28th Hornets VS Cavaliers



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

<Center>*Monday, March 28th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *


**
*(16 - 53) * 
----VS----

*(35-32)*



*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Speedy Claxton #5 | Casey Jacobsen #32 | Chris Andersen #12






*Cleveland Cavaliers Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
Eric Snow #20 
Ira Newble #14 
*Frontcourt:*
LeBron James #23 
Drew Gooden #90 
Zydrunas Ilgauskas #11
*Key Subs:*






















Jeff McInnis #0 | Lucious Harris #12 | Anderson Varejao #17 





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*JR Smith #23<->LeBron James #23*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Predictions:*

Jermaniac Fan: 99-92 Hornets
B Dizzle: 97-94 Hornets
DwyaneWade4MVP: 94-92 Hornets


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hornets: 97
Cavaliers: 96


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hornets 89
Cavs 82

GO HORNETS :mob:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 92
cavs-87


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Hornets are 3 point underdogs for this game.

Bet your points at the Sportsbook


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I bet 300 points for hornets (+3pts)...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

96-94 Cavs.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 91
Cavs 87


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This game is great...

LeBron is going OFF...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Boki ties the game...!

OVERTIME ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What a great game...

JR really held his own vs LeBron but it just wasnt enough in the end.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice game by the whole team in this overtime loss!

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

109-108  

*Results of Guess the Score:

DwyaneWade4MVP - 31, but DQ'd
B Dizzle - 26, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan - 26, but DQ'd
Theo! - 24, but DQ'd
supermati - 46, but DQ'd
Tooeasy - 38, but DQ'd
Turkish Delight - 27
Pacers Fan - 39, but DQ'd

WINNER: Turkish Delight

:djparty:*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice, it was a very close prediction game, Turkish Delight won with 27, but everyone had something between 20 - 40! He was the only one who predicted for the cavs...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Dan wasn't supposed to take that final shot in OT. I don't understand his thinking. Nailon's stupid pass hurt us too. He wasn't thinking and it cost us. When we had that big lead I knew we wouldn't be able to hold onto it. Too bad we couldn't pull it out in OT.

I definitely want Boki back next year. He could turn into a nice player for us.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Well this was the first ever game ive been too..no not jus a Hornets game. A NBA game! Considering I live in the Canadian praries..i dont have much to choose from. But im in N'awlins right now for spring break..so i caught the game...

My Points On the Game
-Hornets organization has done a great job in promoting the team to the citys youth i.e. Shake Up Your Routine program that they have set up before the game for kids to play in
-Great core set of fans in New Orleans. I sat beside some verrrry knowledgeable (sp?) fans. I thought i had my overall NBA knowledge down thanks to this board...but they outdid me!
-Last but not least...Lampe is the real deal! I got to my seat an hour before tip-off to see all the players warm up. An Lampe was out there as one of the very first ones working on his game the whole time. Must say, hes quite athletic for a 6'11 guy! And i was rather disapointed when he sat the game out with "back spasms"...as he was clearly in 100% health prior to the game. I really hope you guys dont give up on him as the Knicks and Suns did. Hes a gem


----------

